# The Niacin flush



## CaffeineAddict (Aug 6, 2011)

I just wanted to preface this post by saying that I did in fact use the search engine, but after five pages I did not come about a post by the name of Niacin but rather its converted form niacinamide. If I'm just recreating a topic that's already been posted, please don't hesitate to combine this post with one of the old ones. Hopefully it's not a big deal, though! Thanks.

I remember hearing about the Niacin Flush a long time ago. Yes, the good ol' proverbial Niacin Flush that's alleged to make your whole body feel like it's on fire, as if you have an entire facade of a sunburn goin' on.

I never paid any of what I heard any heed, though.

Then*...* a few months ago, I was reading on a bodybuilding forum about a couple of guys taking niacin before their workouts because of the niacin flush and its purported usefulness of heating up the body and releasing toxins by discreting antihistamines (causing the redness all around the body).

This intrigued me. I enjoy strength training and building strength, but on some days my joints crack. I've attributed this to lack of warmth around my body because my house, considering its the summer, is usually set to 69 degrees on the air conditioner. And by the way, stretching to warm up has never been much of a help.

Anyhow, long story short: I ordered four 100 '500 mg' capsules of niacin (its purest form) on Amazon last month (why four? It was a great deal).

For the week following receiving the shipment, I'd wake up every morning, down two bottles of water and some coffee, eat a handful of almonds, consume 7-8 grams of high-dose fish oil and eat 4-6 eggs.

Only THEN would I consume niacin.

I experimented. When I felt the flush, it was intense. The idea of a sunburn came into play. My neck felt itchy. My body felt warm, though, and I loved it.

So, the point of this thread is two things: 1.) to discuss the Niacin flush and 2.) to hear about other people's trials and tribulations with the flush itself.

There's a concern whether 500 mg is hard on the liver, but there are some people out there consuming two whole grams of niacin (usually supervised, of course), so I think that is an overstated concern, but nonetheless I do try to pay attention at all times to how I feel.

Anybody else experienced the Niacin Flush before? Thoughts? Love it or hate it?


----------



## Krikorian (May 16, 2011)

I love a strong niacin flush. It always makes me feel more energetic and calmer. But I tend to develop a tolerance for niacin pretty quickly - after two-three days I completely lose the "flush," even after taking 3g of Niacin at a time. But after two to four days without it, I can usually get flushed at just 1.5 grams of niacin.


----------



## CaffeineAddict (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Krikorian, thanks for chiming in!

'Energetic and calmer', eh? I know exactly what you mean. I get the same feeling. It's almost soothing and therapeutic to the body!


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

I experienced the niacin flush by accident a few years ago. I honestly can't remember why I took it as a supplement at the time, but I never bothered to read the warning on the label about "may cause flushing." So, I take like three pills and all is well, at first. Then as I'm walking to my car, I feel the heat coming on. Not sure what was going on. As the minutes went by it started to feel like a 3rd degree sunburn and I was freaking out. I turn around, head back home and run into the bathroom.

My face looked like a tomato. Really, I didn't think it was possible for a face to get that red. Finally dawned on me to check the label of the niacin and, sure enough. But, I stayed away from Niacin ever since. I already have issues with blushing fom SA, but seeing my face crimson, almost maroon, was too disturbing, lol.


----------



## CaffeineAddict (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha, scribe, amusing story!

A few years ago I remember my mom buying Niacin capsules, and this was before I had started reading about nutrition, vitamins, supplements, etc.

She told me she consequently threw the bottle away after feeling the flush because it was the 'worst feeling she had ever experienced', as if her 'heart was going to explode'.

Despite my pleas to give niacin another shot, she's declined.

I guess I can understand that!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I had this once when I was a kid and my mom gave me too much niacin. I had no idea what was happening to me and thought I was probably dying.


----------



## melwil7 (Jul 29, 2012)

I experienced what I think is a niacin flush, figuring it out the second time I took Niacin. I wonder, though is it normal to feel the flush a few hours later? both times, it happened 3-4 hours after I took it, and both times, while I was eating lunch (I took the niacin in the morning with breakfast) I would feel the tingling starting in the back of my neck and moving to my face, arms, back, legs, chest. It literally felt like I was instantly sunburned. Went away after about 30 mins. Was this a niacin flush, even though it happened hours later?


----------



## Theragal (Dec 3, 2013)

I had a terrible experience today with a massive niacin flush but followed by being freezing cold while still beetroot red over my entire body coupled with near passing out and uncontrollably violent whole body shaking. I've taken niacin a few years ago and flushed but never anything like today, it was really scary and we called paramedics. That was over 8 hours ago and I still have some redness, BP shot up as did blood sugar. I had been taking 500mg for a couple of months with no sign of flushing but ran out so bought another brand and took only 300mg then whoosh!


----------



## chrybell (Apr 8, 2015)

*flush*

So, I am in the ending stage of a flush. I just started Zantrex Black which only has 30 mg of Niacin. Not realizing what it was, I freaked out and ran to the pharmacy for benadryl. I took the regular dose. Other than being sleepy now, is there anything else that I should worry about? Will this let up after a few days? I'm sure I can deal with it if I start losing weight but, it would be nice if it wasn't so intense. Thanks!


----------

